# Question for all you married men out there



## roxiehart (Aug 30, 2008)

How do I get my husband back after he has filed for divorce and has been texting and seeing other women? Is there anything I can do as a wife to get his attention. Please be honest.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Depends on why he filed for divorce.

Just out of the blue? 

Something you did?

Was he having an affair?

More context needed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Harvard (Aug 11, 2009)

agree with mich but based on your comment sounds like he has moved on and you should too. You said be honest.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

how do you know he is texting and seeing other women. are you still together?


----------



## carmaenforcer (Mar 7, 2008)

Like some one already stated, it depends on the particulars of what lead to the divorce in the first place.

If it was like what I'm going through right now and you used to play games with sex or just didn't take care of his needs. 
Then the answer is simple, be the freak he wants, no matter what he asks, and get over yourself and do it like you mean it.

Remember that at this point he has gotten a taste of what it's like to be with other women that care about pleasing him, even if just int he beginning. The odds are stacked against you but if your half way descent and willing to do whatever it takes, there might be a chance.

If you pushed your ex-husband too far and he hates you now then, you need to move on.

Can you even have a conversation with him or have you already about your regrets and wants of a reconciliation?


----------



## Harvard (Aug 11, 2009)

you said he is "texting and seeing other women" if he is SEEING other women...the texting seems pointless to be concerned about. Men need a reason to be with someone, not the same old ball and chain routine...so when they leave you need to show him a side of you that he has not seen or not in a while. Re-Kindle the fire. Second, do you want him back after seeing other women or have you also been seeing other men so it doesn't matter? we all could use a reply to this post when you have a chance....


----------



## roxiehart (Aug 30, 2008)

No I haven't been seeing other men, he filed for divorce because we were just fighting so much. And I am a freak in the bed that is not our problem I like everything..... Its the other stuff the daily stuff we can't seem to figure out. I just want to save this marriage of almost 10 years I am just afraid if I try and make a move he will reject me and that really hurts. I have recently dropped 38 pounds and he has noticed I good I look, but we havn't had sex in a long time. SO guys what move should I do now?


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Talk to him. Ask him why.


----------



## roxiehart (Aug 30, 2008)

He is just at the point where he doesn't want to talk about anything really. we have 4 kids and he is gone every day from 530am to 12am or even 2am. I just don't see how he thinks divorce is the answer. I just wish something would snapped and change his mind.


----------



## Harvard (Aug 11, 2009)

a freak in bed....tmi

If you haven't been seeing other men but he has been seeing other women I can't help but think he has moved on with his life. Plus you are afriad of getting hurt but how much does it hurt knowing he is with someone else. I would say you deserve better better but If dropping weight has turned his head and you still want him back then maybe you are on the right track but if losing the weigt has ONLY turned his head and nothing more, I don't see how youtwo are going to continue without sitting down and discussing getting back together. You need to know firdt off if he even wants you back then I would go from there.


----------



## roxiehart (Aug 30, 2008)

Okay I will try and talk to him this weekend. Thanks for all your advice. who knew marriage would be so hard.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

roxiehart said:


> He is just at the point where he doesn't want to talk about anything really. we have 4 kids and he is gone every day from 530am to 12am or even 2am. I just don't see how he thinks divorce is the answer. I just wish something would snapped and change his mind.


Why is he gone that length of time?

I mean, besides a cheating scenario.


----------



## carmaenforcer (Mar 7, 2008)

Be honest about what it is that he could not stand about being with you, stop doing whatever that is and promise him you will not do that anymore. If he feels anything for you and you come from the heart, you have a better chance of getting him back than if you lie to your self and do nothing.

Plus remember the way to a mans heart is threw his sex drive.


----------



## whatwasithinking (Oct 24, 2009)

Stop nagging him and try talking to him.


----------

